# Month to Month rentals Cheap



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi I'm planning to move to mexico in a year. Over this next year I would like to make a few trips there to figure out where I want to live. I have narrowed down my search to somewhere in between Cancun and Tulum. Looking for suggestions on where to look for homes for rent on a monthly bases for $400 to $700 a month? Thanks!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For how long a period of time do you intend to be renting? Short-term rentals tend to be more expensive than ones of, say, one-year. Furnished rentals will almost always be more expensive, and unfurnished may lack some or all appliances, light fixtures. Depending on the towns or cities you consider, you shouldn't have too much difficulty finding what you're looking for at the top of your budget range.


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the response Longford. I would be wanting it for a month at a time. I was wondering if there are some good websites to find rentals that aren't geared towards tourist?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The type of accommodations/housing you'll be looking at long distance and online, almost certainly, will be the type of and price offered to tourists, IMO. Few if any landlords will rent to you without you standing in front of them to look at. It's likely that the cheaper housing won't be the type you will be comfortable staying in. However, there are always possibilities. Furnished month-to-month rentals are going to be expensive in that area and probably at a price which could be above what you want to pay. Have you looked at the listings at VRBO to see what's available and what landlords are asking for? It's possible, sometimes, particularly during "off seasons" to negotiate a decent rate. I don't know of a publication/website which is a good information source for rentals in that area but someone else reading your questions here might. Best of luck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Livinthedream said:


> Thanks for the response Longford. I would be wanting it for a month at a time. I was wondering if there are some good websites to find rentals that aren't geared towards tourist?


I feel if anyone is renting a furnished rental by the month they will paying tourist/student prices. An unfurnished yearly rental will be a rental "not geared towards tourists". 

One of our 3 bedroom apartments is furnished and the other 3 bedroom in our up and downstairs duplex is not. Furnished rented to 3 students for 10 months, is 85% more, the other, same size unfurnished but with gated parking is with a yearly lease. Plan on paying about 50 to 80% more, even doublé.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Cancun furnished apartments, sublets, short term rentals, corporate housing and rooms.


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond I will check out the recommended sites!


----------



## paty wolf (May 14, 2015)

Have been visiting the Cancun area and south of Cancun since l990. Planning to live there when retired. Suggest on your next trip you go and visit places you would like to live. You can always furnish a place very cheaply and up grade later. Cancun Centro was good in past but lately having problems. Tulum Pueblo I would not recommend either. Try looking at Playa del Carmen and other places along the highway.


----------

